# Lost 1 stone in 2 weeks on 'The Dukan diet'



## charliea85

Hey all, after putting on 4.5 stone from pregnancy it was time to take the plunge and get dieting, I decided to give the dukan diet a go after it was reccomended by a friend and 2 weeks in ive lost a whole stone. 

very happy so far :) 

let me know if anyone wants info on the diet and will provide all the info!
I now have 2 stone to reach my pre prenancy weight.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 

I need to lose 27lb to have another cycle of IVF funded and want to start it asap so need to lose the weight FAST so please i would love info! i have been on the website but would like to know what foods are involved etc before i submit the form.
Thanks and well done! xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Ive read up loads on the dukan diet an have the books, I've to try it! Did you find it easy to follow?


----------



## Tantan

Hi,

Could you please give me the info on the Dukan diet. I seem to be stuck in a rut and can't lose anything.

thanks


----------



## Mosnippy

i was doing this before i fell pregnant, i lost just under a stone in 3 weeks, loved it, and wasnt that hard to follow, ok i was a little more relaxed, but still great results and will diff go back to it when i have given birth :D

well done and keep it up!!


----------



## Fabby

Please share! Well done on the loss


----------



## misslissa

Ahh no I hate posts like this because it makes me want to do it!! 

Well done on the loss, it's amazing! I just threw my dukan book away after never doing it just because I have told myself never to do a 'diet' again - now I want to go and rebuy it!


----------



## kalou1972

I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE !!!!....PLEASE send me the info !!

My DS is nearly 17 mnths now. I lost all my baby weight in 3 months !!.....yet now.....i've put a stone on ! 

I'm 5ft 3 and 10 stone and need something to act fast !

I'd love to give it a go !

HELP !xx


----------



## misslissa

kalou1972 said:


> I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE !!!!....PLEASE send me the info !!
> 
> My DS is nearly 17 mnths now. I lost all my baby weight in 3 months !!.....yet now.....i've put a stone on !
> 
> I'm 5ft 3 and 10 stone and need something to act fast !
> 
> I'd love to give it a go !
> 
> HELP !xx

OMG I am 5'3", 13s4lb and my dream is to be anything below 10stone lol :haha:


----------



## kalou1972

misslissa said:


> kalou1972 said:
> 
> 
> I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE !!!!....PLEASE send me the info !!
> 
> My DS is nearly 17 mnths now. I lost all my baby weight in 3 months !!.....yet now.....i've put a stone on !
> 
> I'm 5ft 3 and 10 stone and need something to act fast !
> 
> I'd love to give it a go !
> 
> HELP !xx
> 
> OMG I am 5'3", 13s4lb and my dream is to be anything below 10stone lol :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ....we all have our own goals chic......it really pee's me off to think i lost all my baby weight so soon.,...only to put it all back on ! Grrrr......DAM YOU PINOT GRIGIO !!!!


----------



## blueskai

would love some info on this. 
Looked into joining the site, but there's no way I can afford a subscription like that!!
xo


----------



## Mosnippy

na you can do it without the subscription, if you google it there is loads of sites that give you free advise on what are the foods you can and cant eat etc. also books.


----------



## blueskai

yeah i just been googling to death but can't find anything that specifically tells me what to eat when iykwim

xo


----------



## Raven24

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/dukan-diet-menu.html

https://mydukandiary.com/dukan_diet_allowed_food_list.html

Hooe these help i am considering doing this diet it looks really good.


----------



## Mosnippy

ohh there wa sa website i used for recipes, there is also a online store you can buy carb free and sugar free stuff that you can eat..let me try find them and i will post them on here.

for those with iphones and ipod touches there is a ebook you can buy for i think 0.69p that gives you the list of dos and donts.


----------



## Mosnippy

this website gives you the ins and outs
https://mydukandiet.com/dieting/attack-phase.html

also great recipes for when you get stuck!


----------



## Mosnippy

https://www.avidlite.co.uk/acatalog/SWEETS.html?gclid=COShodmJ360CFUhrfAodU0zAnA

i bought some stuff a few times with this website. 

THe sweets are really nice, considering they sugar and fat and carb free! 

some of the stuff is pricey but if it keeps you from caving, like it did me! it was nice to know i could have it every now and then!


----------



## day_dreamer

I've been on dukan for 3 weeks now and have only lost 4lbs...I guess some peoples bodies respond better than others :shrug:


----------



## Mosnippy

Well the more you have to loose! I was or am a porker haha


----------



## day_dreamer

Me too! 5st lol plenty to lose, it just doesn't want to go anywhere.

I did make some cinnamon dukan muffins earlier though, which are rather tasty. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dukan basically high protein diet.

If you donf learn.change your habits once get phase 3 anyone could easily regain very quick because of lack food groups theyve been eating.


Im lover of protein aim for least 130g a day but because i exercise alot i need good source of carbs.

This not recommended anyone who wants to.do anything more than.30-60min of walking as form of exercise.

Really need watch cal intake can easily be under by alot, once up that could see a gain.instead.


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm not sure what you mean by the calories thing...calories are not meant to be counted/considered on dukan...


----------



## sammiwry

day_dreamer said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by the calories thing...calories are not meant to be counted/considered on dukan...

No calories arent meant to be considered/counted when on dukan, but unless Ive missinterpretted mummytoamberx's post what she is saying is if you are not careful when you finish the dukan diet then the extra calories you would start to eat again will become a gain and override the loss.

Please correct me if I'm wrong mummytoamber


MummyToAmberx said:


> Dukan basically high protein diet.
> 
> If you donf learn.change your habits once get phase 3 anyone could easily regain very quick because of lack food groups theyve been eating.
> 
> 
> Im lover of protein aim for least 130g a day but because i exercise alot i need good source of carbs.
> 
> This not recommended anyone who wants to.do anything more than.30-60min of walking as form of exercise.
> 
> Really need watch cal intake can easily be under by alot, once up that could see a gain.instead.


----------



## day_dreamer

Aaah I see, makes sense now - thanks :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry phone users my words dont seem come out right.

No your right you dont need count calories but if your someone totally unaware of number calorie in stuff, chances are youll under eat.

Which long term may not work depending how you do in phase 3. 

Why alot people also class this diet as a fad.


----------



## africaqueen

I think il stick with slimming world as i can lose 5-6lb per wk for the first few wks if i stick to the plan and around 3-4lb per wk after. Deffo not to be sniffed at and the choice of food is great and still allows you to have a life  GL ladies x


----------



## ILoveShoes

MummyToAmberx said:


> Sorry phone users my words dont seem come out right.
> 
> No your right you dont need count calories but if your someone totally unaware of number calorie in stuff, chances are youll under eat.
> 
> Which long term may not work depending how you do in phase 3.
> 
> Why alot people also class this diet as a fad.

I agree with Lei. And, to be fair, weight loss is all about calories in vs calories out, so it is important to have some knowledge of this if you want to lose weight (in my opinion).


----------



## sammiwry

africaqueen said:


> I think il stick with slimming world as i can lose 5-6lb per wk for the first few wks if i stick to the plan and around 3-4lb per wk after. Deffo not to be sniffed at and the choice of food is great and still allows you to have a life  GL ladies x

Definately agree my weight loss isnt as good as that but its so flexible and not like being on a diet at all. In some ways it needs a name change as it's not a diet it's a lifestyle change that really is easy to stick to once you understand the changes you need to make.


----------



## africaqueen

Well said and very true! ^^:thumbup: xxx


----------



## PrincessJenna

misslissa said:


> kalou1972 said:
> 
> 
> I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE !!!!....PLEASE send me the info !!
> 
> My DS is nearly 17 mnths now. I lost all my baby weight in 3 months !!.....yet now.....i've put a stone on !
> 
> I'm 5ft 3 and 10 stone and need something to act fast !
> 
> I'd love to give it a go !
> 
> HELP !xx
> 
> OMG I am 5'3", 13s4lb and my dream is to be anything below 10stone lol :haha:Click to expand...

You're exactly the same as me..... 5.3 & 13st 14lbs x


----------



## chelseaharvey

charliea85 said:


> Hey all, after putting on 4.5 stone from pregnancy it was time to take the plunge and get dieting, I decided to give the dukan diet a go after it was reccomended by a friend and 2 weeks in ive lost a whole stone.
> 
> very happy so far :)
> 
> let me know if anyone wants info on the diet and will provide all the info!
> I now have 2 stone to reach my pre prenancy weight.

I have started this today
How did you get on with it? Are you still doing it?


----------

